# Ideal Position for showing a Breeding Ewe at stock show



## TexasShepherdess (Jan 6, 2012)

For those that show/have shown..

do you normally set up your breeding ewe's similar to the market lambs (braced) or do you focus more on getting them to just stand as balanced as possible?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't show sheep, but from watching my friend's shows, you do have to set them up...make sure their legs are in the right place, etc, and when the judge comes around to feel them, you brace them.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 6, 2012)

I have not shown sheep for 20 years   but....when I did show breeding ewes, We just squared them up and when the judge was checking out the hindquarters we stood in front and held the their head facing upward a little and just had a knee braced and ready into their chest in case they jumped forward when the judge felt loins and udders etc.  But we never set them up braced, if that makes sense.    Keep in mind that was a long time ago, I have no idea if things have changed.


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jan 6, 2012)

that makes sense..I think we can handle that..thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 6, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I don't show sheep, but from watching my friend's shows, you do have to set them up...make sure their legs are in the right place, etc, and when the judge comes around to feel them, you brace them.


I do show some, and yep, what she said. YOu want them set up but you don't brace them as hard.  Some people brace their lambs out the wazoo!   A good thing for you to do is maybe google some images of showing, or look for youtube videos on how to show.  I love Youtube and Google.  Don't know what we did without them!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jan 6, 2012)

Ive found lots of videos of market lambs..but hardly any on showing breeding sheep..I scoured youtube..LOL..
We will aim to just square up, kind of like showing a horse in halter..in a sense..

this is what was accomplished tonight..right track???


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, definitely the right track!  Are there any 4-H kids or leaders who could also help teach him? Or even watching other classes before he goes into the ring is very helpful.  You may want your son to practice without the halter too.  Most sheep are shown halterless, so practicing now will help him (and the lamb) learn what to do.  Just remind him their necks are strong, so if he wants to control the lamb hold closer to the nose, not the jaw.   

And I recognize you from another forum similar.  Let's just say I'm from Maryland.    I don't post a ton over there though.  Too much stuff to keep up with!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 6, 2012)

I watched the breed sheep show at our County Fair last year.  That was pretty neat.  It was a small show, but I took lots of photos.  Hope they help....


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jan 6, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Yes, definitely the right track!  Are there any 4-H kids or leaders who could also help teach him? Or even watching other classes before he goes into the ring is very helpful.  You may want your son to practice without the halter too.  Most sheep are shown halterless, so practicing now will help him (and the lamb) learn what to do.  Just remind him their necks are strong, so if he wants to control the lamb hold closer to the nose, not the jaw.
> 
> And I recognize you from another forum similar.  Let's just say I'm from Maryland.    I don't post a ton over there though.  Too much stuff to keep up with!


thanks!

While the halter is on..I do that for insurance because we practice in an open area..Im afraid she may get away from him! but I hve him go thru the motions of being halterless

unfortunantly, sheep showing isnt HUGE in my area..so I am learning as we go. the nose versus jaw is good..I will tell him..all the vid's Id seen had the kids holding them more on the jaw so thats where I had him hold her.

our show is in a week..but we just decided to swap her to the breeding class versus the market..as I was afraid she wouldnt make weight, since shes a May lamb..later then the March they advise...


----------



## DKRabbitry (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh and this one too... this ewe lamb was brought over from the market barn to show the breed show.  I just liked her


----------



## ShadyAcres (Jan 6, 2012)

T.S, just a thought.  While we don't show sheep, the Dorpers in my area that I have seen shown were all shaved.  Might want to check on that if you haven't already...?  Nice looking lamb you have!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Jan 7, 2012)

SA-thanks for the heads up..yes, all sheep in our show except fine wool breeding ewes have to be shaved after January 1st..seems strange to be shaving a hair sheep..LOL..
Lamb is going Tuesday to get shaved.


----------

